# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Exo-glove, soft wearable robot to assist hand motor function, SNU Biorobotics Lab, Seoul, Republic of Korea

## Airicist

Developer - SNU Biorobotics Lab

Home page - biorobotics.snu.ac.kr/lympathic

----------


## Airicist

SNU Exo-Glove ver. 5 

Published on Jun 24, 2012




> This is the wearable robotic hand for the disable who cannot use their hands.
> Its Maximum fingertip force is over 2kgf per finger.
> To implement intuitive interface, wrist motion is used as an input to generate finger motion with the 3 motors.
> The device only uses 3motors, glove and wires to move fingers, so it has very simple appearance.
> 
> Biorobotics lab. School of mechanical and aerospace eng. SNU

----------


## Airicist

Exo-Glove: A Soft Wearable Robot for the Hand with a Soft Tendon Routing System 

Published on Dec 15, 2014




> "Exo-Glove: A Soft Wearable Robot for the Hand with a Soft Tendon Routing System" authored by HyunKi In, Brian Byunghyun Kang, MinKi Sin, Kyu-Jin Cho has been accepted for publication in the IEEE Robotics and Automation Magazine.
> 
> Abstract - Soft wearable robots are good alternatives to rigid-frame exoskeletons because they are compact and lightweight. This article describes a soft wearable hand robot called the Exo-Glove that uses a soft tendon routing system and an underactuation adaptive mechanism. The proposed system can be used to develop other types of soft wearable robots. The glove part of the system is compact and weighs 194 g. Results conducted using a healthy subject showed sufficient performance for the execution of daily life activities, namely, a pinch force of 20 N, a wrap grasp force of 40 N, and a maximum grasped object size of 76 mm. Use of an underactuation mechanism enabled the grasping of objects of various shapes without active control. A subject suffering from paralysis of the hands due to spinal cord injury was able to use the glove to grasp objects of various shapes.

----------


## Airicist

Control Strategy of Soft Wearable Robotic Hand with Slack Enabling Tendon Actuator

Published on Jun 1, 2015




> Useok Jeong, Hyunki In, Haemin Lee, Brian Byunghyun Kang, and Kyu-Jin Cho, "Investigation on the Control Strategy of Soft Wearable Robotic Hand with Slack Enabling Tendon Actuator," in 2015 IEEE International Conference on Robotics and Automation (ICRA), 2015, pp. 5004–5009.

----------


## Airicist

Exo-Glove Poly extended

Published on Feb 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Development of a polymer-based tendon-driven wearable robotic hand

Uploaded on May 20, 2016




> “Development of a Polymer-Based Tendon-Driven Wearable Robotic Hand,” by Brian Byunghyun Kang, Haemin Lee, Hyunki In, Useok Jeong, Jinwon Chung, and Kyu-Jin Cho from Seoul National University, South Korea. Presented at ICRA 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Exo-Glove Power: A robotic glove for power grasp augmentation

Jan 5, 2021




> Seoul National University researchers developed a robotic glove that enhances the power grasp performance of the first responders (Firefighters, Paramedics, and EMTs). The robotic glove, Exo-Glove Power, interprets the user's power grasp intention with a single electromyography (EMG) sensor which is fastened on the musculotendinous junctions of the flexor digitorum superficialis.
> 
> S. Cheon et al.
> "Single EMG Sensor-Driven Robotic Glove Control for Reliable Augmentation of Power Grasping" (Open Access)
> Published in IEEE Transactions on Medical Robotics and Bionics. (Early Access)
> 
> DOI: 10.1109/TMRB.2020.3046847

----------

